# Cancel Visa



## nc8_4 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,
I am breaking my contract with my employer, therefore they are cancelling my current visa which is in my old passport. I have given my old passport to my work and they are saying I must give them my new passport aswell.

Does anyone know what the procedure is as I have tried to contact immigration and no luck?

Thanks


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Is your old passport now expired or are you holding two active passports?


----------



## nc8_4 (Jun 7, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Is your old passport now expired or are you holding two active passports?


Hi, my old passport has expired.

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

They may need your new one for the passport number etc. I am guessing, as it will more than likely be linked to the visa somewhere along the line


----------



## nc8_4 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> They may need your new one for the passport number etc. I am guessing, as it will more than likely be linked to the visa somewhere along the line


Ok, thanks for getting back. It is a new passport and new passport number. Thanks


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I would personally give them a scan copy and hold on to the original...


----------

